# Shippy's Great Game Giveaway (now with even more games)



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 24, 2020)

OK. I love video games but I find myself never finding the time to play them.
Everytime something nice comes up on Humble Bundle I grab it without thinking.
This means I have a whole host of games that  I will never get around to playing.
Instead of (metaphorically) leaving them to rot I have decided to play santa and give them out to all the good boys and girls of urban(and the rest of you lot too I guess).
Tell me which game you want and i'll PM you the key.  This will be PC only and  You will probably need Steam to validate the keys.
First come first served so shout out ASAP.  I game  per urbanite until the January sales when everything must go.
I may update the list with more games as time goes on.

TISOQUE
TROPICO 6 - EL PREZ EDITION -artty xx
Autonauts
Age of Enlightenment
AUTONAUTS
GOAT OF DUTY
FAE TACTICS Jay
SHADOWS: AWAKENING
THE UNCERTAIN - LAST QUIET DAY -
SUNLESS BUNDLE
FANTASY BLACKSMITH
BASEMENT
IRON DANGER
THE SUICIDE OF RACHEL FOSTER   - Flavor
LIGHTMATTER
GOLF WITH YOUR FRIENDS - dess
FUN WITH RAGDOLLS
YOOKA-LAYLEE AND THE IMPOSSIBLE LAIR - chz
GENERATION ZERO
LETHAL LEAGUE BLAZE
CATHERINE CLASSIC
FORAGER
STRANGE BRIGADE  - Catsbum
THE OCCUPATION
VAMPIRE: THE MASQURADE - COTERIES OF NY
EVOLAND LEGENDARY EDITION
THE SHAPESHIFTING DETECTIVE
VAMPYR  - Dottie
LITTLE BIG WORKSHOP
AMERICAN FUGITIVE
HELLO NEIGHBOR + HELLO NEIGHBOR HIDE AND SEEK
GENESIS ALPHA ONE DELUX
THE COMA 2: VICIOUS SISTERS
WARGROOVE
AUTOMACHEF
WE WERE HERE TOGETHER
CALL OF CTHULHU
THROUGH THE DARKEST OF TIMES
A CASE OF DISTRUST
AGE OF WONDERS: PLANETFALL DELUXE
YUPPIE PSYCHO
DON'T ESCAPE: 4 DAYS TO SURVIVE
VOID BASTARDS  -  Yoss
BEAT HAZARD 2
VERLET SWING
RAILWAY EMPIRE
SIGMA THEORY: GLOBAL COLD WAR
BASINGSTOKE
BATTLESTAR GALACTICA - DEADLOCK
METAL UNIT
EARTHLOCK

HO HO HO

Tis now christmas day and it appears Satna  has given me a whole bunch of new games to give away!

SUPRALAND
BAROTRAUMA
REMNANTS OF NAEZITH
GRID ULTIMATE EDITION
FELIX THE REAPER
HELLBLADE: SENUA'S SACRIFICE - Chills
MEN OF WAR: ASSAULT SQUAD
THE STILLNESS OF THE WIND
THE MESSENGER
STYGIAN: REIGN OF THE OLD ONES (Lovecraftian Horror RPG)
The King's Bird
OVERLOAD
JURASSIC WORLD EVOLUTION
WARHAMMER 40,000:GLADIUS - RELICS OF WAR
MO:ASTRAY
XCOM@ 2 + 2 DLC - yousir
THE SWORDS OF DITTO
NEOVERSE
RISE OF INDUSTRY - Spooky
WARSAW
CHESS ULTRA
NICHE - A GENETICS SURVIVAL GAME
HEAVE HO
HORACE - BuddyB
HITMAN 2
MOLEX-SYNTEZ
TRUBERBROOK / TRÜBERBROOK
GRIS  -*S☼I*
RAIDEN V: DIRECTOR'S CUT
THE BARD'S TALE IV: DIRECTOR'S CUT
THIS IS THE POLICE 2
DRIFTLAND: THE MAGIC REVIVAL
SHOPPE KEEP 2
OPUS MAGNUM
TUROK 2: SEEDS OF EVIL
CAPITALISM 2 - platts
MY FRIEND PEDRO
BATTLE CHASERS: NIGHTWAR
198X
PLANET COASTER + 1 DLC
EXAPUNKS
NIFFELHEIM
Fl 2019 ANNIVERSARY EDITION - Soulsey
TUROK
A1 WAR 2
FELL SEAL: ARBITER'S MARK
DEATH'S GAMBIT
ETHERBORN
MIDDLE-EARTH"': SHADOW OF WAR  - JimW
STREET FIGHTER V
WHISPERS OF A MACHINE
GRAVEYARD KEEPER
QOTUNN EblTlON
BAD NORTH: JOTUNN EDITION
THEM'S FIGHTIN' HERDS
TWO POINT HOSPITAL
TRAILMAKERS
MAGES OF MYSTRALIA
DIRT RALLY 2.0 + 3 DLCS
UNRAILED!
GRIP DLC
FROSTPUNK+ 1 DLC
OKAMI HD
THE HEX
ELIZA
WARSTONE TD
BOOK OF DEMONS
SHENZHEN 1/0
UNDERHERO
CRYOFALL
PROJECT WARLOCK
NIGHT CALL

Dottie and Catsbum if you see something you really like obn the extended list  I'll lets you have it  as I should have posted this as one big list from the start.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 24, 2020)

Lots of likes but no takers yet?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 24, 2020)

I would like vampyr pls santa-sensei


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 24, 2020)

I would like Strange Brigade please Shippy, and thank you, what a lovely thing to do


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 25, 2020)

121 Games left to give away.


----------



## JimW (Dec 25, 2020)

Ooh, ooh, Middle Earth Shadow of War please Santa! As SI says, what a great thing to do.


----------



## JimW (Dec 25, 2020)

Super Santa service! Would shop again!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 25, 2020)

OK only 120 games left in the sack 

actually maybe a few less as i'm using the humble choice things  where I get to pick X number of games for each month. This is the full list  and so as more go some months may hit their limit. I will try to  update the thread to reflect things


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 25, 2020)

Ooh, if I'm allowed another choice then I'd love Gris, Shippy, as I've had it recommended by a colleague


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 25, 2020)

No problem. Very beautiful game that


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 25, 2020)

To further my adventure of buying stuff I won't (or will rarely) play  I got myself the Oculus Quest 2 as an xmas prezzie. It turns up on the 27th.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 25, 2020)

Come on folks. it's been around 2 hours and i've only given away 4 games!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 25, 2020)

Yes please sir

TROPICOCO 6 - EL PREZ EDITION


If no other takers

TWO POINT HOSPITALi
WARSAW
Xcom2 + dlc
WARHAMMER 40,000:GLADIUS - RELICS OF WAR

Your a legend, thanks Shippy Santa


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 25, 2020)

Pick one!

It's limited to 1 per person until January. After that you can grab as many as you want.

Ahh Nice one!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 25, 2020)

I'm guessing  everyone is off having festive fun.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 25, 2020)

People who have liked things  on this page but  haven't made a request 

Jay Park 
souljacker 
Fez909 
neonwilderness 
splonkydoo 
AverageJoe 
two sheds 

Did none of the games appeal to you?


----------



## Jay Park (Dec 25, 2020)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> People who have liked things  on this page but  haven't made a request
> 
> Jay Park
> souljacker
> ...



fae tactics or shenzhen 0/1


----------



## YouSir (Dec 25, 2020)

Ooh could I go X Com 2 if it's still going spare?


----------



## dessiato (Dec 25, 2020)

Would Golf With Your Friends work on a laptop? I don't have a desktop. If so I'd like it.

Thank you. And Happy Christmas


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 25, 2020)

I would like Rise of Industry please.

O


----------



## Epona (Dec 25, 2020)

Is Tropico 6 - El Prez Edition a fully playable game or a DLC for Tropico 6?

Cos I love the Tropico games but never got around to getting Tropico 6, so if it is fully playable as is I would love it (but you are always generous towards me so give others the chance first if anyone else wants it)


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 25, 2020)

Nice one Shippou-Chan - Void Bastards sounds good.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 25, 2020)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> People who have liked things  on this page but  haven't made a request
> 
> Jay Park
> souljacker
> ...



I was pissed last night so decided to wait until the morning!

Can I have F1 2019 please? Also, I'd quite like Street fighter V if it's not too cheeky to ask for two?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 25, 2020)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> HORACE


This looks interesting, I'll take that please.  Merry Xmas!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 25, 2020)

souljacker said:


> I was pissed last night so decided to wait until the morning!
> 
> Can I have F1 2019 please? Also, I'd quite like Street fighter V if it's not too cheeky to ask for two?


F1 is yours.  No second games until new years.  Then it's a free for all.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 25, 2020)

Epona said:


> Is Tropico 6 - El Prez Edition a fully playable game or a DLC for Tropico 6?
> 
> Cos I love the Tropico games but never got around to getting Tropico 6, so if it is fully playable as is I would love it (but you are always generous towards me so give others the chance first if anyone else wants it)


I believe it is a full game  but unfortunately already snapped up.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 25, 2020)

I don’t play games and don’t have a PC, but what a very nice thing to do


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 25, 2020)

OK. still plenty of games left but I may need to go to bed soon.  
Just leave your requests here and I will try to get to them as soon as possible.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 25, 2020)

Thank you Shippou-Sensei  I will play it till my fingers wear out!


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 25, 2020)

Can I bagsy Capitalism 2 please?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 25, 2020)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> No second games until new years.  Then it's a free for all.


You could also list them on r/pcgaming too for some additional karma.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 25, 2020)

Ta Shippy - I just thought it was a nice idea. Don't know any of the games I'm afraid though.


----------



## Chz (Dec 25, 2020)

I'll take  YOOKA-LAYLEE AND THE IMPOSSIBLE LAIR  and gift it on to my son. 
Merry Christmas, Shippy!


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 25, 2020)

If Hellblade: Sesuna's Sacrifice is still going, my daughter would love it! This is very generous of you, Merry Christmas!


----------



## splonkydoo (Dec 25, 2020)

Such a nice idea Shippy. As Twilight Imperium isn't on the list, i'll take My Friend Pedro instead.


----------



## golightly (Dec 25, 2020)

As already said by many, this is a really nice thing to do, Shippy. I salute you.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 25, 2020)

A little bump  to see if anyone else wants some games.


----------



## tommers (Dec 25, 2020)

Can you get me Yakuza:Like a Dragon?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 25, 2020)

tommers said:


> Can you get me Yakuza:Like a Dragon?


Nope. too soon.

I could get you Yakuza 0 or Yakuza Kiwami though.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 25, 2020)

Next time pick from the damn list

Although  if anyone  isn't sure what they want  just send me a message about what you might like and I can give you my recommendations.


----------



## tommers (Dec 25, 2020)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Next time pick from the damn list
> 
> Although  if anyone  isn't sure what they want  just send me a message about what you might like and I can give you my recommendations.



Sorry mate, I'm only joking.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 25, 2020)

It's fine I'm just being theatrical. 

The offer stands though if  Yakuza 0 or Yakuza Kiwami sounds good to you


----------



## JimW (Dec 25, 2020)

That Lovecraft rpg looks interesting, have my beady eye on that for round two.
Got Shadow of Mordor installed and so far have run a benchmark, looks like it'll play but will have to turn things down a notch for a decent framerate.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 25, 2020)

JimW said:


> That Lovecraft rpg looks interesting, have my beady eye on that for round two.
> Got Shadow of Mordor installed and so far have run a benchmark, looks like it'll play but will have to turn things down a notch for a decent framerate.


I'll give you first refusal after NYE.

Looks like there will be plenty to spare. I guess PC gaming is still kinda niche


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 25, 2020)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> It's fine I'm just being theatrical.
> 
> The offer stands though if  Yakuza 0 or Yakuza Kiwami sounds good to you



Both of those games are fab but Yakuza 0 is definitely the better game for those unsure which to pick. 

I survived lockdown 1.0 thanks to them...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 26, 2020)

JimW said:


> That Lovecraft rpg looks interesting, have my beady eye on that for round two.


Call of Cthulhu was pretty good, if you like wandering around mystery RPG type things.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 8, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei Did you manage to offload any of the rest of your list elsewhere?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 8, 2021)

Nope.  It's a free for all now.  I'll start off loading them this weekend.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 8, 2021)

Have you still got Wargroove, Santa Shippy?


----------



## souljacker (Jan 8, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Nope.  It's a free for all now.  I'll start off loading them this weekend.



Did Streetfighter V get taken mate?


----------



## Chz (Jan 8, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Nope.  It's a free for all now.  I'll start off loading them this weekend.


That  being the case, since my son got Yooka Lay-lee (and enjoys it very much, thank-you) I'll take  THE BARD'S TALE IV: DIRECTOR'S CUT  for myself.
How bad can it be? If there's enough fan service, that alone will be worth it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 17, 2021)

OK sorry for the massive delay. I've sent out all request at this point I think. If i have missed your request give me a shout.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 28, 2021)

If still available 

Goat of duty 
Hitman2


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 31, 2021)

Ok  still have some games left.  

I'm maybe half way through the list

some might become unavailable even if not gifted as I only get to chose  a certain number for each monthly batch.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 31, 2021)

Planetfall Deluxe please Shippy


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 31, 2021)

Yo Artaxerxes it's your chance to get Two Point Hossy


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 31, 2021)

I'll take Dirt Rally 2 please? ;


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 31, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei is "Grip DLC" _just_ DLC for Grip, or is it the base game + DLC? Cos if it's the latter I'd very much like that along with Planetfall please, increasingly-out-of-season-Santa


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 31, 2021)

Took me ages to find planetfall as  I was looking for games starting with P.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 31, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Yo Artaxerxes it's your chance to get Two Point Hossy


Actually I went back and delivered all previously requested stuff.  I just can't cross it off the list as is been too long for me to edit it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 31, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Took me ages to find planetfall as  I was looking for games starting with P.


Well thank you, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 16, 2021)

This is technically still open but I might want to end it at some point just so I can ignore it  from then on.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 1, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> This is technically still open but I might want to end it at some point just so I can ignore it  from then on.


This is now officially ended.  
You can still request but I may not respond.


----------

